# When is it TOO early to put up decorations?



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

As I write this, it's September 10th. The Halloween spirit is upon me and I'm eager to put my decorations up. But is it too early? If not, when is? When do YOU put your stuff up? Any answers would help a lot, thanks!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We typically start the outside décor around the first of October. Inside stuff a little earlier. That said, I've seen several houses in our city that have outdoor decorations out, so if you want to start, why not?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

When is it too early?
When you question your own sanity or confidence about having or seeing the decorations out.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

I don't start putting up outside decorations until the very end of September/early October, although I just got new LED flame bulbs for the outside lights and I put them in yesterday to test them out and I'm just going to leave them there through Halloween. The back yard has been in full Halloween swing for months, I have things ready to roll out already, my graveyard is already done and lined up, I just have to open the gates and let it go.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess "whenever YOU feel like it" is probably the best answer. 

For me, I need to have that hint of 'change of season' in the air...some cool nights, leaves starting to fall, perhaps even a frost or two, etc. Otherwise it starts to feel like 'Christmas in July'. Also, if I put things up too early, I find the big day isn't as 'special' - almost like I'm burned out by the time it arrives. Lastly I worry about some outdoor things being stolen, worn out, faded, etc by months of wind/sun/rain, etc. I try to keep everything looking 'freshly deteriorated'!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in line with what corey872 said. For me, putting out decorations well before Halloween kind of takes away from what makes that one day special. We start window projections about a week or two before Halloween as a teaser. The yard display goes up on the day of Halloween and comes down the same night. We don't have to worry about theft, vandalism, or Mother Nature messing things up that way:jol: It also adds to the magic - kids see a yard all decked out with tombstones, skeletons, jack-o-lanterns, and other ghoulish things, and the next morning it's vanished. Exhausting, but worth it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

... you're implying I take them DOWN.


----------



## jud (Jul 30, 2016)

I used to wait until Oct 1, but as I've added props over the past couple of years and - getting a bit older and slower, I put mine up the weekend of Mid September - which is this weekend and will finish the following weekend. That way everything is up by October and the kids just love seeing more stuff come out throughout the week. My opinion, more people around here have gotten into the holiday yard decorating so it's more acceptable here to get started now.


----------



## Dolly (Oct 30, 2016)

I’m right there with you, I’m anxious to get started too. I have resolved to decorate earlier this year. I’m planning on Sept 30. I’ll probable add as the month goes on, only the animated props will be held back until the day of. I use to start a couple days before the holiday but I want more time to enjoy the display.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I usually start towards the end of September or the beginning of October. I don't think it's ever too early to put up the decorations. After all, I know many people must have a lot of things to set up. So I think it depends on the individual. Start when you feel it's right!  I'm getting pretty excited for Halloween this year!


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

If stores can start putting Christmas stuff out now then you should be able to put out Halloween stuff now.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Fall type decorations go up around the first of October, with some yard ones going up a week before. I use to put up the front yards big stuff the day of and then pull most of it but a basic Halloween look that night. Guess its pending what's normal for your area and what your putting up. Freaks have corpses still dripping on the front porch might get some neighbors upset. If its TOO early.


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

I have already started...A few pumpkins on the porch and fall decor. Going to get going hardcore in the next two weeks.


----------



## Demonoid74 (Jan 19, 2011)

I always start the last week of September...usually just put out the basic stuff at first , spider webs , get my lighting set up on timers etc. Then wait a week and start adding in the actual props , gravestones , projections and all the rest!


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

My plan is to do it the weekend of the 29th, at least for the major stuff. It's all been piled up behind the gate in my back yard anyhow so putting it out will be easy. Open the gate, take it out, plug it in, close the gate. We've already tested some of our lighting, we've actually replaced all of our regular lighting out front with Halloween lighting already although we haven't turned any of it on. I'm just doing the finishing touches on the paint for some props, but otherwise it's all ready.


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

November 1 is too early. Wait until November 2 and all is good. Actually, we start in mid-September. It's been blazing hot here right up until today. Now it's 65 and rainy and perfect weather to get us going. We have some permanent sets in our haunted barn and just need to pull the dust covers, but we've been working on new stuff since May and props for the Cabinet of Curiosity have been sitting around for months. When I wait too late to start opening boxes, the rushed feeling as the deadline approaches interferes with the joy of the season.


----------



## MonsterJack (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm not against putting decor up early, but I think doing it now would be a little too early for even the die-hards..... it is ok to be working on next year's props already


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

MichaelMyers666 said:


> I'm not against putting decor up early, but I think doing it now would be a little too early for even the die-hards..... it is ok to be working on next year's props already


:lolkin::lolkin::lolkin::lolkin:
Even now might still be a bit early!
Although I had a lovely sunny & 55* day out today and was thinking of what all I need to do (while raking last years' leaves out of the flower beds) to make the yard look good this fall!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

:laugheton:HA HA I love this "too early" conversation. Shoot, I have a buddy that has left his yard haunt up for the last 3 years in his back and side yard...My wife would never let me get away with it.:rolleyekin:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm now dealing with a negative effect of decorating too early. We normally set up the fence and columns in early October, just to get a head start and to generate some buzz with the kids who walk past our house each day to a large elementary school. Last year I set up the majority of our tombstones as well by the second week of October. When we took them down a couple days after Halloween, the grass where they were placed was brown and matted. Now that spring is here, those same brown, matted spots are still there so hoping the lawn comes back. If not, I face the wrath of my wife! I think this year, we'll put things out later, as in the middle of the month. As we're not doing the graveyard, we can set the front yard props up a couple days before Halloween and this will minimize the time the grass is impacted. It will also keep things under wraps until right before the day. We will however do an initial prop placement so we can get spacing and set the dead tree limbs that we use each year. They don't leave any noticeable foot print on the lawn.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Now that IS scary!... ;-) Just rake the area good and apply some spring fertilizer and the grass will be back before you know it.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

MichaelMyers666 said:


> I'm not against putting decor up early, but I think doing it now would be a little too early for even the die-hards..... it is ok to be working on next year's props already


Some people are weird. There were people in the neighborhood who still had their Christmas lights *ON* in early March. Not just up, but turned on every single night. There's something wrong with those people.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Cephus said:


> Some people are weird. There were people in the neighborhood who still had their Christmas lights *ON* in early March. Not just up, but turned on every single night. There's something wrong with those people.


You sure its not easter lights.

I've got it made on the grass part, really don't have anywhere I set up with the trees and so much shade it just doesn't grow there. Might try some shade seed this year again.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

I usually start to "put my yard in order" 2 weekends before Halloween, which means usually 10-14 days before the big day, depending on how the calendar plays out from one year to the next. I'm usually too busy still working on finishing up any of the new creations to actually put anything in the yard any earlier than that.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

I guess I should add to mine, my big decorating is at the campground the first 2 weeks in October. Takes me numerous loads which I can take most of a week to do what sucks is tear down, basically get a whole day to get it down and taken home. Think why I don't put much up at home plus don't that many because of location.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

xredge said:


> You sure its not easter lights.
> 
> I've got it made on the grass part, really don't have anywhere I set up with the trees and so much shade it just doesn't grow there. Might try some shade seed this year again.


Nope, definitely Christmas because they have been on, consistently, since at least November. Now, at least, they are all off, but I know there are three houses nearby that keep their lights on 365 days a year.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

I broke out the lawnmower yesterday since the last time my yard has been done was before I setup the cemetery last September! I was giggling to myself - there's where the shack was - there's where the coffin was - op that was a head stone - that was a blowmold :jol::jol:



xredge said:


> You sure its not easter lights.


Same here - nope! They've been on since at least November and had their nativity scene up thru February and finally took it down, but left the grapevine reindeer & tree made out of a pallet out there until late March. Now they just have lights. I don't know about the other house I was seeing, since it's daylight now when I pass by there on my way into work.


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

start putting some stuff out the first week of October and add to it as you can. the neighborhood kids would come by from time to time looking for what was added thought I seldom saw them other than when I was out testing lights.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I start decorating October 1st. Typically I’m still building until then anyway. The planning/designing is January-March then building until time to decorate. It takes almost all month to get everything out except the fragile/expensive/animatronics that only go out on Halloween. Everything comes down Halloween night. And yes it has taken most of the night to do it a few times. It also takes forever to deal with it afterwards because nothing is packed, just pulled in to create a huge mess ha ha.


----------



## Artcurus (Oct 10, 2016)

Last week in September. Though a few times I have had one of those Beistle Jack O Lantern 1960's Goblin things hanging in a spare bedroom for most of the year. Don't ask. :jol:


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

Halloween decorations can be left up all year round. Valentine, Thanksgiving, new years, and a few others hang decorations the day before. a few of the remaining holidays two days before. For Christmas two days after you finished your shopping.


----------



## Witch Doctor (Jul 7, 2013)

Some people take theirs down??? Lol kidding, but seriously I do have several pieces that stay up all year. Most of the other stuff goes up some time in September.


----------



## bluesdaddy48 (Apr 17, 2015)

It depends a great deal on the area you live in. Are you going to have trouble keeping people out of it? What is the weather like in your area? How freaked out do your neighbors get? 30 days prior I start small with a Halloween countdown calendar tombstone and build up from there. I live in a very windy area and last year thought I would be smart and not put the full show up until one week before Halloween. A lot of people were upset because I waited so long. I will go back to two weeks this year.


----------



## mr_quest (May 16, 2006)

My wife gets upset if I start setting up for next Halloween before Christmas is over.hehe


----------

